# well tommorws the big day



## 20017 (Dec 7, 2006)

im soo scared right now its crazy! I canceled my endo because after reading the symptoms of why one is needed i didn't think i fit the category ... i don't have acid reflux or anything .... colonoscopy is tomorrow ... so im preping today... haven't had the miralax yet ... thats at 6 PM .... im just really freaking out about tomorrow .. im having demerol but im still scared... any words of wisdom or encouragement would be so helpful ... thanks again for replying to my other post!


----------

